# بخش دانشجویی و تحصیلات تکمیلی > پرسش و پاسخ دانشجویان علوم پایه >  نیازمند فرمول های انتهایی کتاب های معادلات دیفرانسیل(لطفا خیلی فوری)

## fereshte_

سلام دوستای گلم

اینبار برای خواهرم مزاحمتون میشم. ایشون دانشجوی ارشده و برای امتحان ریاضی مهندسی نیاز به یه سری فرمول معادلات دیفرانسیل که در انتهای کتاب ها آمده و روش و جواب عمومی معادلات دیفرانسیل مختلف از مرتبه 1 مثلا برنولی و ..... گرفته تا درجه 2 فلان شکل رو نوشته، داره.
مثلا معادله مرتبه 1 این شکلی جواب عمومی به صورت sinh (x)+cosh(x)=a دارد.

خلاصه اگر برادر یا خواهری دارید که کتاب معادله دیفرانسیل خونده ازش بخواید زحمت تهیه اینها رو از انتهای کتاب معادله دیفرانسیل بکشه . حدود 2 یا 3 صفحه هم بیشتر نیست اگر اسکنر دارید که چه بهتر اگرم ندارید با گوشی یه عکس بگیرید در سایت آپلود کنید.

خیلی خیلی ممنونم.
با آروزی موفقیت برای همگی در کنکور  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## kouchoulou

فکر کنم منظورتون کتاب زیر باشه درسته؟

دانلودمعادلات دیفرانسیل

----------


## fereshte_

> فکر کنم منظورتون کتاب زیر باشه درسته؟
> 
> دانلودمعادلات دیفرانسیل


سلام دوست خوبم/
متاسفانه از این لینکی که گذاشتید من نتونستم چیزی دانلود کنم.
ولی 99% چیزی که خواهرم می خواد نیست.فقط یه 2 یا 3 صفحه ای در انتهای کتاب های معادلات هست که خلاصه وار تمام فرمول های معادلات مرتبه 1 و 2 رو داده اونها رو می خواد.

مثلا گفته به معادله به شکل فلان از این نوع هست و جواب عمومی به صورت این شکلیه.
در هر صورت ممنونم از اینکه بهم کمک کردید. :Yahoo (9):

----------


## kouchoulou

> سلام دوست خوبم/
> متاسفانه از این لینکی که گذاشتید من نتونستم چیزی دانلود کنم.
> ولی 99% چیزی که خواهرم می خواد نیست.فقط یه 2 یا 3 صفحه ای در انتهای کتاب های معادلات هست که خلاصه وار تمام فرمول های معادلات مرتبه 1 و 2 رو داده اونها رو می خواد.
> 
> مثلا گفته به معادله به شکل فلان از این نوع هست و جواب عمومی به صورت این شکلیه.
> در هر صورت ممنونم از اینکه بهم کمک کردید.


آدرسش رو اگه کپی کنید توی دانلود منیجر دانلود میشه.

به هر حال الان خودم آپلود میکنم و میزارمش.

----------


## kouchoulou

بفرمایید... @fereshte_@
فایل پیوست 18388

----------


## fereshte_

> بفرمایید... @fereshte_@
> فایل پیوست 18388


ممنونم دوست عزیزم.خواهرم دیشب دید خیلی تشکر کرد. متاسفانه به اون فرمی که اون می خواست نبود.

ممنون میشم اگر دوستان دیگه هم براشون امکانپذیره کمک کنن.

----------


## kouchoulou

> ممنونم دوست عزیزم.خواهرم دیشب دید خیلی تشکر کرد. متاسفانه به اون فرمی که اون می خواست نبود.
> 
> ممنون میشم اگر دوستان دیگه هم براشون امکانپذیره کمک کنن.



فکر کنم اگه از مدیرکل @Araz بخواین میتونن کمکتون کنن.

----------


## Araz

> سلام دوستای گلم
> 
> اینبار برای خواهرم مزاحمتون میشم. ایشون دانشجوی ارشده و برای امتحان ریاضی مهندسی نیاز به یه سری فرمول معادلات دیفرانسیل که در انتهای کتاب ها آمده و روش و جواب عمومی معادلات دیفرانسیل مختلف از مرتبه 1 مثلا برنولی و ..... گرفته تا درجه 2 فلان شکل رو نوشته، داره.
> مثلا معادله مرتبه 1 این شکلی جواب عمومی به صورت sinh (x)+cosh(x)=a دارد.
> 
> خلاصه اگر برادر یا خواهری دارید که کتاب معادله دیفرانسیل خونده ازش بخواید زحمت تهیه اینها رو از انتهای کتاب معادله دیفرانسیل بکشه . حدود 2 یا 3 صفحه هم بیشتر نیست اگر اسکنر دارید که چه بهتر اگرم ندارید با گوشی یه عکس بگیرید در سایت آپلود کنید.
> 
> خیلی خیلی ممنونم.
> با آروزی موفقیت برای همگی در کنکور


این سه تا فایل بهتون کمک میکنه

----------


## fereshte_

> این سه تا فایل بهتون کمک میکنه


کمال تشکر رو از مدیر محترم سایت Araz عزیز دارم/

اولین فایل خیلی شبیه به چیزیه که خواهرم لازم داره ولی باز هم اونی که میخواد نیست.اگر کتاب دکتر نیکوکار رو داشته باشید باید احتمالا در انتهای اون در 3 صفحه قرار داشته باشه.

خیلی سپاسگزارم.

----------


## kouchoulou

> کمال تشکر رو از مدیر محترم سایت Araz عزیز دارم/
> 
> اولین فایل خیلی شبیه به چیزیه که خواهرم لازم داره ولی باز هم اونی که میخواد نیست.اگر کتاب دکتر نیکوکار رو داشته باشید باید احتمالا در انتهای اون در 3 صفحه قرار داشته باشه.
> 
> خیلی سپاسگزارم.


سلام.خود کتاب دکتر نیکوکار و حل المسائلش رو میتونید در دو لینک زیر دانلود کنید.

دانلود کتاب

دانلود حل المسائل

----------

